#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  DAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*DAIICT btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities  				Click Here:**

Dhirubhai Ambani IICT - Gandhinagar*
*DAIICT Gandhinagar Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Affiliation:* DAIICT is a state university recognized by Govt. of Gujarat.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Cut Off 2012:* Selection is done on the basis of All India Engineering Entrance Examination (AIEEE) rank. In 2010, out of 1,150,000 aspirants who gave the AIEEE examination, DA-IICT invited students having 15,000 rank or below (general category) living outside Gujarat and 30,000 rank or below (general category) to fill Gujarat quota for admission. A few seats are reserved for NRI students.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Branches In Engineering:*
B.Tech. (ICT)
*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 75,000/- Per Year.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 38,000/- Per Year.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar* *Engineering Placements 2012:*


*DAIICT Gandhinagar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*    Women In Engineering (WIE) wing of the IEEE Student Branch at DAIICT has won the reputed 2010 IEEE WIE Affinity Group of the Year Award.
The WIE group was founded in the year 2009 at DA-IICT and it has since then, actively been conducting activities to promote the participation of women in technology and engineering related challenges. In 2010, the affinity group took upon themselves to increase the outreach of their activities. The WIE group of DA-IICT has organized many technical workshops to offer a platform where people from academia and industry interacted with engineers and scientists of tomorrow and shared knowledge with them. Apart from these, interestingly, this group also conducted career counselling sessions for not-so-privileged students and several talks by NGOs. The WIE team of DA-IICT is led by its Chair Hetaswi Vankani and the Vice-Chair Shirali Desai, both from the final year BTech students. The entire IEEE Student Branch strives to break the gender barrier that prevents women from either pursuing career in engineering or performing to the best of their ability.


*Central library:*-IICT has a modern, eco-friendly, fully networked campus with optical fibre cable connectivity between buildings. It has state-of-the-art IT infrastructure, computing and communication resources, electronic access controls and a payment system through smart cards.
The environment of the Institute – a cluster of minimalistic structures in the midst of the trees, shrubs and well-laid out lawns – provides a serene ambience to the campus. The campus has three air-cooled lecture theatres, two with a seating capacity of more than three hundred and one with a seating capacity of about two hundred and fifty, with modern audio and video presentation systems. The classrooms and tutorial rooms are equipped with audio-visual aids and have Internet connectivity.Utilities and services such as the cafeteria, food courts, ATM, medical centre, campus shop, telephone kiosk, photocopying facility, open-air theatre are located within the campus.


*Laboratory Building:*In the era of Information Technology, communication and network constitute the core of the information exchange. This has been visualized in every corner of the Institute through the networking map. DA-IICT has a modern, eco-friendly, fully networked campus with optical fiber cable connectivity between buildings. It has state-of-the-art IT infrastructure, computing and communication resources, electronic access controls and a payment system through smart cards. More than 1200 nodes connected via 100 Mbps switches and a 1 Gbps Fiber backbone form the superstructure of the network. Each Computer is at least a Pentium IV multi OS, fully connected terminal. Thus ensuring that there is atleast one high end computer available to each student and faculty within the campus. Each terminal is not only loaded with the basic softwares, but also allows students access to the more sophisticated design tools.The laboratory building houses state-of-the-art teaching and research laboratories for electronics, communications, computers and networks. More than eight hundred computers are installed in these laboratories. Students use resources of laboratories (open until midnight) to solve problems, perform developmental experiments and work on projects guided by faculty. 

*DAIICT Gandhinagar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Residency, in form of hostel accommodation, is compulsory for a B.Tech. (ICT) student. There are separate hostels for boys (900 seats) and girls (195 seats) in the campus itself.


A lady security staff remains on duty all the time at the entrance of the hostel. Girls cannot leave hostel premises after 01:00 hrs in night without permission of the warden. Boys are not allowed to go beyond the reception area of the hostel. No male guest can go to the room of any of the girls.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar Address:* Near NIFT DA-IICT Road, Gandhinagar, Gujarat 382007, India.

*DAIICT Gandhinagar Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DAIICT btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. NIT Manipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## gunjanvanwani

Sir,i got 120 marks in jee mains 2013 86% marks in  rajasthan board.can i get any niit with electrical branch? I also want to know that is there any chance to appear in advanced? Please reply soon.

----------


## Neeta Sing

> Sir,i got 120 marks in jee mains 2013 86% marks in  rajasthan board.can i get any niit with electrical branch? I also want to know that is there any chance to appear in advanced? Please reply soon.


Hey,
       Your approx rank will be 80000....... and it's very rare for u to get any nit...... but yes u can try for private clgs............ yes u r eligible for jee advanced 2013.......  :):

----------


## arnav_arnav

@All users : I have scored 81 marks in JEE and expect around 90% marks in CBSE board .. I belong to Gujarat and of General category.. Can I expect an admission in DAIICT ?? Pls share any links for previous year cut offs if available...!!!

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> @All users : I have scored 81 marks in JEE and expect around 90% marks in CBSE board .. I belong to Gujarat and of General category.. Can I expect an admission in DAIICT ?? Pls share any links for previous year cut offs if available...!!!


Hey, 
       Your rank would be more than 1,50,000... with this rank u can't get DAIICT so just try for any private colgs.... All the best  :):

----------


## Aravind1

I scored 180 in Jee Mains and 93.7% in Andhra Pradesh state board. Is there any chance i can get through Daiict, Sir?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> I scored 180 in Jee Mains and 93.7% in Andhra Pradesh state board. Is there any chance i can get through Daiict, Sir?


Your rank would be less than 20000..... With this rank you have very less chances to get core branches in DAIICT.... So according to me you should try for another colgs also ... All the best  :):

----------


## Aravind1

Oh.. Thanks  :):  Can u suggest me any other collages I can apply to?

----------


## downey

Sir, I have got 147 marks in jee main and 86.4% in cbse board, i'm from M.P and general candidate..
can u please tell me about my possibility for daiict..
and it would be very kind of you , if you can suggest some good private or govt. colleges at my expected rank
(my branch preference is c.s or mech.)

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Sir, I have got 147 marks in jee main and 86.4% in cbse board, i'm from M.P and general candidate..
> can u please tell me about my possibility for daiict..
> and it would be very kind of you , if you can suggest some good private or govt. colleges at my expected rank
> (my branch preference is c.s or mech.)


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 27000....With this rank u can't get daiit ans mnnit bhopal as well......Could you please tel me your preferred branch??

----------


## hsd01

Sir, I got 188 marks in jeemains and 80.6 % in cbse board. i'm from UP and belong to general category. what are my chances to get da-iict

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Sir, I got 188 marks in jeemains and 80.6 % in cbse board. i'm from UP and belong to general category. what are my chances to get da-iict


Hey,
       Your rank would be approx 18000..... You have fair chances to get DAIICT .. All the best  :):

----------


## downey

Sir, my branch preference is c.s or mech....
It would be very helpful if you can tell me about the good pvt. or govt. colleges...
(preferably in M.P,mahrashtra, rajasthan,delhi.ncr or gujarat)

----------


## rahulp215

sir i got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board

i had applied for daiict

what are my chances of getting it??

----------


## clg123

Sir,
I am from gujarat.I have 146 in jee mains,85%in gujarat board.My rank in ACPC is 1673.What are my chances for daiict?
And can you please suggest me some good colleges(private or govt.) in gujarat for cs.

----------


## Kash chopra

> sir i got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board
> 
> i had applied for daiict
> 
> what are my chances of getting it??


Your rank would be less than 20000.... And you have fair chances to get daiit... All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




> Sir,
> I am from gujarat.I have 146 in jee mains,85%in gujarat board.My rank in ACPC is 1673.What are my chances for daiict?
> And can you please suggest me some good colleges(private or govt.) in gujarat for cs.


Hey your rank would be around 35000..... With this rank u can't get daiit but yes u can try for other private colgs  :):

----------


## clg123

What will be the cut off rank for daiict for admission through acpc for gujarat students?

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> sir i got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board
> 
> i had applied for daiict
> 
> what are my chances of getting it??


Your rank will be around 20000..... u have few chances to get daiict in the 5th round  :): 

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




> What will be the cut off rank for daiict for admission through acpc for gujarat students?


hey,
      34000....

----------


## sushil490023

can i get cse at daiict my jee main marks 179 and cbse 93.8% this yr

----------


## Era Gill

> sir i got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board
> 
> i had applied for daiict
> 
> what are my chances of getting it??


Your rank will be approx 16000... And u have fair chances to get daiit  :):

----------


## dinesh3110

sir


jee mains ::::::131
board :::93.3 andhra pradesh
category :: obc
can i get daiict

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank will be approx 16000... And u have fair chances to get daiit


Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
*Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................

Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!

----------


## atul6619

Hello
I got 171 marks in jee mains with 95 in cbse
Expecting 10000 - 15000
Daiict possible?

----------


## Era Gill

> Hello
> I got 171 marks in jee mains with 95 in cbse
> Expecting 10000 - 15000
> Daiict possible?


With this rank u have very good chances to get daiict....  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

i have got 164 in JEE mains. Home state: U.P.; Boards : 89% (ISC 2012); Plz tell my approx rank. Could i get DAIICT? Which other colleges should i look for? (Preffered Branches: Any core engeneering branches; Category: General)

----------


## Era Gill

> i have got 164 in JEE mains. Home state: U.P.; Boards : 89% (ISC 2012); Plz tell my approx rank. Could i get DAIICT? Which other colleges should i look for? (Preffered Branches: Any core engeneering branches; Category: General)


Your rank would be around 22000.... u have few chances to get this colg so try other options also  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Your rank would be around 22000.... u have few chances to get this colg so try other options also


   Which other colleges should i look for?

----------


## P ABHINAV

i got 212 in Jee mains and 91% in AP state board.... i got 26000 AIR rank..... Can i get into DAIICT..?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

u have fair chances to get DAIICT  :):

----------


## aditandadit

i coul've got a rank between 10-12000 had it not been for normalisation although i got 93% in main 4 subjects , but got 91.8 in overall 
anyways my rank is 23000  :(:  can i get daiict , i was really keen on joining it before i got this rank

----------


## P ABHINAV

some here buddy..... i got 212 and i got 91% in ap board. This  normalisation had ruined my rank. I should have got a rank of 6000-8000 but now i got 26083 and im really worried weather i would get into DAIICT or not. Any ways lets wait and see, the shortlisted names would b out tomorrow... let hope for the best.

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> i got 212 in Jee mains and 91% in AP state board.... i got 26000 AIR rank..... Can i get into DAIICT..?


U have fair chances to get DAIICT  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




> i coul've got a rank between 10-12000 had it not been for normalisation although i got 93% in main 4 subjects , but got 91.8 in overall 
> anyways my rank is 23000  can i get daiict , i was really keen on joining it before i got this rank


Yes u have fair chances to get DAIICT  :):

----------


## tyagi097

Hi
I am getting *176 marks in JEE Mains* and around *91% in CBSE* board. What is my expected rank?
Any NIT that i may get? Also, do I have any chance in DA-IICT, NSIT, DCE. (Branch doesn't matter too much)
Also according to the rank i will get can u please suggest the colleges i may get?

----------


## avdesh.mehta16

Hello Sir
My score in JEE mains is 173 and i am expecting 88% in my CBSE boards.....Can i get admission in DAIICT....i am from general category.
please reply to this ASAP

----------


## Potii

Sir I have got 106 in jee and 94.2 %in boards in cbse board. Can I get admission in daiict. If not what are the other colleges I can get?

----------


## dheeraj71

don't die for college name, definitely its easy to get in daiict like college with ur marks

----------


## Potii

> don't die for college name, definitely its easy to get in daiict like college with ur marks


Sir have u replied to me... 106marks in jee and 94.2 %in boards

----------

